# mailx and maildir



## polhallen (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all 

Does mailx(1) support Maildir? I've in home users Maildir/cur new tmp and I add in .mailrc these line but nothing:

```
set folder="Maildir/"
set MBOX="Maildir"
set record="~/Maildir/sent-mail/"
```

Thanks!

Pol


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think so. I used mail/mutt to read my mail when I experimented with Maildir. There are some example configs for mail/mutt with Maildir:

http://www.elho.net/mutt/maildir/


----------

